# Wanna ride a JU-52?



## diddyriddick (Jul 16, 2009)

FYI

Historic German plane offers tourist flights - Europe - msnbc.com


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2009)

They actually have several flying around over here. I almost went and got a ride in one a few months ago. Unfortunately some things came up and I did not make it to the airshow.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 16, 2009)

It would be interesting if the price is right but I'd LOVE to jump from one!!
.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2009)

Out of a perfectly good plane???????

Maybe they'll charge you only half price.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 16, 2009)

What a sweet ride that would be!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 17, 2009)

have flown in the good ol D-AQUI and its absolutely recomended


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 25, 2018)

D-AQUI departing in MUC


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2018)

I bet that was awesome to ride in!


----------

